# How long before heifer/mom forget about nursing?



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I separated my cow's calf from her 6-7 weeks ago and she has not nursed since then. I would like to put the doeling back in the herd but am afraid that she will start nursing again.

How long does it take for both mother and daughter to forget about the nursing days?

I had to post this exact thread in the cow forum for my goat.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

If the cow has not dried up it takes a lot longer aslo if the cow and calf are together and run into hardship as in poor pasture the calf might start sucking again


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have no idea, sorry, with my goats that aren't too thrilled with motherhood that would be plenty of time, with my goats that are amazing mothers, maybe not, they'd probably let the young one nurse, I've found it's never enough time that the young ones don't *want* to nurse, only if the mother lets them or not is the deciding factor. 

I do have to share the site with the place across from us. They have beef cattle and there is this one giant heifer, almost the same size as her mother, and she still nurses! It is so funny to see. Today when we drove by that giant heifer was loving and licking her mom's ears, that is one in love cow/calf pair.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I had to sale a cow last year because she was letting daughter, grandaughters, and any other critter in the pasture nurse her until she was "see-through" skinny. Some cows will kick them off and some won't. 
To answer your question though, usually two to three months and if you've got the weined calf accustomed to getting by on their own and forageing there own grub they adapt well. If the calf has a full belly, it's less apt to mob mama. You might try giving the calf full access to a creep feeder for a few days before the turn in and a few days after the turn in to make sure baby has a bull belly. 

I've heard horror stories though about some that just can't be broke. Good luck to you and let us know how it goes.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I don`t put mothers and daughters back togeather till the next summer if I can help it , that gives them plenty of time to forget about it. marc


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never had a problem after three-six months time. Depends a LOT on the cow and calf.


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

We have a deal with my husband's brother: We take our weanling calves to his place, he brings his over here. We wait about three months to return them home. Being able to get them totally away from their dams makes a huge difference, I believe. Of course, everybody doesn't have this kind of option.


----------



## indianheadranch (Sep 30, 2008)

I was always told, that if you have a place or good fenced lot it is alot less stressful on both animals, if they can be near each other when weaned, now you take that how you want too interpret it, i moved them to different pastures for over a year and after 3 or 4 days they were acquainted as mother and daughter again, especially if the cow has a new calf and is nursing a new calf. i was also told after 2 months weaning you could turn the calf back with momma if it had a nose sticker where the cow would kick it when it went to nurse, that sounds like vet bills in the making to me, i have 11 heifers up to be weaned in the same pasture a small 15 acre lot, the first few days the cow calves wouldn't separate gradually over 10 to 15 days most went their way, yet i have 2 that cows haven't left out of seeing distance, good mommas i suppose, yet their calves pay them no mind when they ball,also as francis said if the calf has a full belly their less apt, now with that picture you should also watch the calves when their released in a different herd,especially with a brahma influence, i have found out that they will steal milk from any momma cow that is nursing a calf, i also have a registered angus heifer that does the same, she will be kept up till she is 6 to 7 months bred then when released she will be watched closely,Good luck on your weaning program.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I retain heifers to add to the herd as I cycle out cull cows in order to maintain a rather consistent herd size to match the size of the farm. I have never separated the retained heifers from their mothers. The cows get bred back about 2 months after the calving and the mothers will wean their calf naturally as time arrives for their next calving. I have not knowingly every had a new calf to not get its colostrum or have to compete with its older sibling in order to nurse. When I sell the feeder calves that go to market it normally takes just 2 to 3 days before the cows cease to look for their departed calves. Most of the time it appears to me that the cows are relieved to see the calves gone.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Don't ask me! I have a heifer who will be 3 in March and I'm not sure she's weaned yet. LOL


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Well, this is the heifer of a milk cow so I don't WANT the Mom to wean her naturally. I pulled her off myself.

I let them be together in the barn for a few minutes today and the calf made a very feeble attempt to nurse. The Mom walked away like she had no intention so it might not be long for these two.

On the other hand, this cow gladly grafts on babies so I imagine that she would ultimately let anything nurse on her. AFter all, she lets me milk her


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> Don't ask me! I have a heifer who will be 3 in March and I'm not sure she's weaned yet. LOL



Now that would be an interesting photo to see!


----------

